# Abbey delivers SEXTUPLETS



## joni55

I would like to announce the birth of my first MiniNubians, My first SEXTUPLETS. Yes, a Young doe that I went to Doniphan MO. To buy for granddaughters!!! They wanted a project for 4H, local shows, etc. When we get there, Abbey also had 7-12-12 triplets for sell! 3 grandaughters, thus 3 goats! So Abbey, Sassy an Starlet come to meemaws. Doesn't take to long to figure out, Abbey has weaned these girls and is pregnant again. It was a long wait. 139 after we purchased she delivered 6 viable kids. Surprise to me, mom, daughter and grandkids. Needless to say she was huge. I will try to post pics. They were born in Cardwell MO. At Gracie's Giant Galaxy. Or GGG Farms. So I take my had off to the girl, she successful carried and kidded 9 kids in the last 7 months. It says something for the bred, MN, the breeders and for Abbey!!!!!! Since I had a herd overnight, it looks like we need more space. Sex were 3B and 3D.


----------



## Mrndly

wow six - congratulations


----------



## Bit of Everything

You need to rename that girl Fertile Myrtle!! Congrats on all the babies.


----------



## Jodi_berg

Wow, unreal And they all look as though they are doing well!


----------



## olbossy

Congratulations to all! How exciting and they are darling!!!!


----------



## vlinealpines

I think you can say that is a litter and so very cute. Six, wow! Congratulations!


----------



## HoosierShadow

WOW!!! That is awesome! Congrats on the beautiful babies!!! Do you have any pics of mom when she was pregnant? You definitely gained a herd overnight lol


----------



## Bambi

That's amazing. Way to go.


----------



## Frosty1

Wow! I agree with Bit of Everything - Fertile Myrtle it is! They are adorable!!! Congrats!!!  How many are you bottle feeding?


----------



## ThreeHavens

Well that's not something you see every day! Congrats!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

wow! That's great. The are precious. Congrats.


----------



## sbaker

Awesome! They all look really good too!


----------



## 8566

crazy 

congrats to everyone and they all look so healthy too.


----------



## Used2bmimi

Holy cow! No wait....holy goat! That's a lovely bunch! Congratulations!


----------



## milkmaid

And every one as cute as a button! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Curious

Oh my gosh! So many cute babies. Congrats! :hi5:


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

Goodness that's a lot of babies! Congratulations x6!!!!!


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm

Wow, congratulations!!!


----------



## nikkigees1

6 oh wow!


----------



## mtmom75

Oh wow! And they're all so adorable.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow, a bunch of cuties! I hope mom gets a break to heal up from all that kidding.


----------



## NigerianGirl

Oh my!!!! Congrats hope you have had enough sleep for awhile LOL!!


----------



## goat luver 101

Beautiful! Do you have any pics of the doe when she was pregnant?


----------



## toth boer goats

Woe, that is amazing.


----------



## pubgal83

Holy moly that's a lot of kids. Congrats and glad all is well.


----------



## NyGoatMom

W.O.W.~  Congrats!! Beautiful babies


----------



## doecygoat

Aww they are so cute!! Congratulations, hope you give her a break!


----------



## Pygmygoatluver

Wow I didn't know that a goat could have 6 babies and they all live and healthy!!! Their cuties too.


----------



## sarahmoffatt

I think i would cry if my does had six! Hahh you must of been like when will she stop!!!!!


----------



## kristinatucker

Wow, very cool! Glad they are all doing well!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Wowza!!!! That's a lot of babies! Congrats! Is mom a Nubian or Nigerian?


----------



## Scottyhorse

WOW! Six?? There was a person on a show my brother watches, Fertilia, reminded me of her! Cute babies!


----------



## ksevern

Instant dairy!

Congrats


----------



## caprine crazy

WOW!!! Congrats! I bet grandkids are excited!


----------



## Frosty

I got a lovely bunch of goaties. Their they are a standing in a row.. They are beautiful can I add them to my collection.. Can't wait to watch them grow..Momma needs a good rest now.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters

Wow.. I thought 5 would be insane.. 6?? Congrats to all!


----------



## thorsonfarms

Aww so cute I would love 6 little cuties like that's!!


----------



## StarMFarm

Wow  That is amazing! Congrats on all six of your healthy new babies. Mama goat deserves some extra treats and scratches for that lol.


----------



## happybleats

Yiks...I hope she gets some rest now lol Congrats...they all look so healthy : )


----------



## julieq

That's a starter herd in a box! Congrats, they are all gorgeous!


----------



## DaisyMayFarm

Wow! COngrats


----------



## JaLyn

WOW that is amazing..you got more in one year than most get in 3 lol..


----------



## joni55

Yes, you can see and Like photos on FB page. Joni Cagle


----------



## joni55

NigerianGirl said:


> Oh my!!!! Congrats hope you have had enough sleep for awhile LOL!!


I started getting caught up about 3 days after the birth. 60 hrs. is a long time without sleep. Now I guess I will be looking for a ND to breed these little beauties too. Keeping one of the bucks to breed to my Nubians.


----------



## joni55

She will, treats, medals, HA. I purchased her July 12 Doelings, they are next. See what they can do. Just got to find a good MiniNubian buck to breed to. If they are potent like mom. I won't be having anymore for a while. I'll have to take them to the bank for collateral and get some acreage!!!


----------



## Dayna

They are very cute! I bet that was a major surprise of happiness. Glad she's getting a rest, I know a human mom that got pregnant 4 weeks after giving birth to her preemie baby and her second child was also premature and now has two kids in the same grade at school. She said it was really hard on her body with no recovery time.


----------



## Zarafia

Congratulations on all those beautiful babies! What a great momma!
This thread just made my day !


----------



## joni55

*Pictures of Abbey just prioir, 2-20-13 and 1-28-13*

Here should be Abbey at 26 days prior to kidding and 4 days prior.

[


HoosierShadow said:


> WOW!!! That is awesome! Congrats on the beautiful babies!!! Do you have any pics of mom when she was pregnant? You definitely gained a herd overnight lol


----------



## joni55

Topping off all. Except ItsyBitsy, She is the smalled girl. Always beats the others and gets hers first, in and out. Always check off and on all day. Never seems to be hungry. She DOES not like the nipple. Thats are there is to it.


----------



## Goat Lover 98

Wow, six?!!! That's incredible! Congrats!


----------



## joni55

*Abbey is MiniNubian, 1st generation*

Abbey is the daughter of PGC Olson Acres SS King Arthur (S) and Snowflake Magnolia (D), ND 63.5% and 36.5% Nubian.


RMADairyGoats said:


> Wowza!!!! That's a lot of babies! Congrats! Is mom a Nubian or Nigerian?


----------



## sweetgoats

That is totally crazy. 6, WOW and they are beautiful hlala:

I really feel bad for mom. 9 babies in 7 months. 

I hope she will be getting a break. 

I thinks she is goat of the year for sure.


----------



## joni55

Yes, the first one was born, had know idea how many, or how big that would be, first one was born, i placed it on a towel, took a quick pic, msg. sent to daughter w/pic. Remarks were if they're all this size, she could have 8!. Three kids later my daughter appeared and she started having the fourth, then Summer said, mom shes having another one, got that up fast, cause now we have four. Then the Abbey pushed again, the 5th one. Each time my daughter says, Mom shes having another one. Then again, 6th" same exclamation. So i get that one. All the time the goat is facing me. By this time my mom, 3 granddaughters all have a got wrapped in towels drying off. I have the 6th one. Then Summer makes the remark again, for a 7th child. I said, NO, you look for coloring in that sac. It better be the afterbirth following. She did this in the space of an HOUR. I had to give up the 6th child crawl around back of the doe, and inspect the ???? Boy, was I glad she was done. I knew that after the 4th, we might be having problems with dead or really weak, underdeveloyed, or dead kids. So, I was proud of her. And grateful that she STOPPED. I will never forget it either. I have definitely had a memorable experience, with my family.


----------



## joni55

Yep, but I have her prior 2 doelings to have bred in the very near future. I don't know if I am looking forward to it or not. Think I am going back to a ND, though, givin the births her mother is spitting out. Dont know.


----------



## joni55

*Doxie's I have 8 mini doxies.*

4 generations, last ones are red dapple male, and merle female. Becky and Moose. I love them, and I am afraid Im going to be just as bad about goats. I might just as well sell my clothes and furniture, by a couple of acres and dig me an underground apartment, 1 room, with an additional birthing room for the kids, and a pantry. HA. Oh, but I do want some electricity.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Put me in the hills anyday. Keep this up I might have the collateral.(damage) Ha. 


DaisyMayFarm said:


> Wow! COngrats


----------



## sweetgoats

How cool that had to of been to of been there and to help her like that. I bet you were thinking she was never going to stop. 

So how many are you going to bottle feed?


----------



## NCacioppo

Amazing, that's all I can think to say!


----------



## DLeeB

Amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## Selah123

That is incredible! And they look gorgeous. You will have to post some more pics as they grow!


----------



## jberter

Hi joni55,,,, just wondering how the mom & babys are doing,, big congrats on the instant herd, and we need updated pictures of them cuties..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yes, more pictures!


----------



## Sylvie

Yea, how is your little herd doing?


----------



## KasKiRanch

Even though this is old...Amazing!


----------



## AmyBoogie

wow! Way to go Abbey!


----------



## OakHollowRanch

That's amazing! I was surprised when ours had three, your's just had a herd! Congrats!


----------



## joni55

They are great. Putting bucks with doelings. The girls went to live at a farm in south Carolina/Georgia! They are doeling great in new homes. I would have kept. But, I have limited space, and if they carry that gene from their mother!! I know I would have been raising giants in the house next year!!! Just started getting serious about having their half sisters bred! Moms still on sabbatical!!!!!! Thanks for asking. Don't know anyone interested in a buckling do you?? He us leaning toward the ND size he's small. But beautiful boy!!! Long speckled while Nubian ears and that tail like a ND. Thinks he's hit stuff!!!!


----------



## chigarden

WOW ! I can't even imagine that ! They are beautiful ! Huge congrats on your INSTANT herd LOL


----------

